# breakfast and kraut fatties w/qview



## erain (May 14, 2010)

did a cupla fatties this past weekend, one i aint too proud of how it ended up but was still very good. the first one was a breakfast fattie that i used some diced up buckboard bacon, eggs, cheddar...

*
put the eggs and the BBB in a pan and lightly scrambled the eggs

*
missed grabbing a pic of this unrolled, but had a pound of italian, added cheddar cheese on it, and topped with the egg, BBB combo and rolled it up. did a spiral roll in bacon. didnt get a picture of that either but worked pretty good.
*
this one ended up on the smoker closest to the fire box and i didnt have a probe in it but it got dunner than i wanted... 

*
and an inside shot, bacon was definetly crispy!!! but was gone in a flash. great use for ends and pieces of BBB.

*
the second fattie i did was a kraut fattie... used some pastramie, my home made sauerkraut, and mozzerella cheese.

*
for this one i used bratwurst, layerd on some strami, then a layer of cheese, then the sauerkraut, another layer of strami and cheese.

*
rolled, bacon net around it, i like using real thin sliced bacon. here it is just off the smoker.

*
if you like sauerkraut this is a :thumb: cupla cut away views.

*

*
thks for cking my pics!!!


----------



## cowgirl (May 14, 2010)

They both look mighty tasty E!  Nice weave too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Sure ya didn't sneak any shrooms in there?


----------



## memphisbud (May 14, 2010)

Dang Erain!  That Brat/Kraut/Pastrami one looks AWESOME!  Going to have to try that (would be for myself, Mrs. Bud and my boy won't do Kraut).


----------



## athabaskar (May 14, 2010)

That kraut fatty is right in my wheelhouse. I'm thinking polish sausage and spicy brown mustard. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## realtorterry (May 14, 2010)

MY GOD MAN! YouR making me soooo hungry


----------



## treegje (May 14, 2010)

Man those look good, excellent job


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 14, 2010)

now that looks awsome my friend!!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 14, 2010)

looks great!  maybe this weekend.......


----------



## herkysprings (May 14, 2010)

I have been looking for a godo kraut recipe, anybody willing to share one?

Right now I pay $5 a jar for some local made stuff. Its good but I was thinking home made would be the best!


----------



## thunderdome (May 14, 2010)

Great lookin fatties


----------



## ronp (May 14, 2010)

Nice fattie there man.


----------



## meateater (May 14, 2010)

I'd hit them!


----------



## shhaker (May 14, 2010)

twice!!


----------



## arnie (May 15, 2010)

Kraut Fatty! What an awesome idea.
I gotta try one, but I’ll have to wait till the misses goes somewhere for the weekend.


----------



## miamirick (May 15, 2010)

dang     that bacvon and egg looks killer   i could put down the whole  log!!!!!!!!


gotta try that one


----------



## bassman (May 15, 2010)

I'll take the one that you weren't too proud of!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good looking fatties, erain.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 15, 2010)

great idea on the kraut fatty!  i gotta try that. points for the wrap on that one. you did an extremal nice job!


----------



## chainsaw (May 15, 2010)

Love the kraut fattie! My grandpa used to make kraut in a crock


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2010)

FREAKIN 'AWESOME erain !!!------------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That Kraut Fattie looks like a great New Years Day meal! Being Pennsylvania Dutch, we have to eat "Pork & Kraut" on New Years Day for good luck in the year!


Bearcarver

It wouldn't let me give you points on this one, because I just gave you some on another post. I owe you some!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 15, 2010)

Man oh Man those are some might good looking fatties there Erian..


----------



## erain (May 15, 2010)

go to the canning and storage section, there is a 2 part sticky, the first part preping the cabbage and packing in crocks for fermentation... the second parts is after fermentation putting it up for long term storage. it is the same kraut i used... make your own once and you will never buy again.


----------

